# Need any logo/album artwork done?



## defchime (Dec 14, 2009)

I recently started doing logo/album work for my solo project and I enjoy it as a late night pass time. 

I am quite good, and i'll do work for free!



^^^^ Thats a link to my logo and album work for my solo project Prophetic Aphasia.

If you would like me to make your band some artwork please contact me by email at: 
los[email protected]

Please include: Band name, Genre, Email, and your bands Myspace/ recorded tracks...if any of these requirements are missing I will not respond. Also, if you have any hand drawn or written concepts/ideas please include them as well.

In case you remember, I posted one of these images here before...but now I am doing work for free and taking things a bit more seriously.

EDIT- Please keep in mind that Youtube really reduces the quality of images. 

I am open to any comments, suggestions, and criticism...especially if they are justified negative ones.


----------

